# MEB - Medibio Limited



## JetDollars (20 July 2004)

Has anyone seen BPO skyrocket today?


----------



## GreatPig (21 July 2004)

*Re: BPO - Bioprospect Ltd*

There was a news item released yesterday on the ASX titled "AP778 Natural Termite Product delivers Outstanding Results".

I haven't read the item, but obviously the market thought it was good. Can't complain about a 100% gain in one day, if you had shares of course. 

GP


----------



## JetDollars (21 July 2004)

*Re: BPO - Bioprospect Ltd*

It's incredible to see BPO close the same as yesterday price $0.105

Maybe it'g going south tomorrow...LOL


----------



## krisbarry (6 August 2004)

*BPO Bioprospect*

Stock to invest in, will be rising soon


----------



## wayneL (6 August 2004)

*Re: BPO Bioprospect*

Ramper!


----------



## stefan (7 August 2004)

*Re: BPO Bioprospect*

Krisbarry,

Members on this board expect you to explain the reasons behind your posting. Otherwise you may just as well stay at hotcoppers.com.au. If your first post on this board is something like yours, then you're off for a bad start...

Even if you're right with your prediction, you still need to put some merit to it.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Guest (7 August 2004)

*Re: BPO Bioprospect*

Check out www.bioprospect.com

BioProspect said recent trials on its AP778 product showed "100 per cent" rates for killing and repelling termites.

AP778, is environmentally friendly and non-toxic to humans

world-wide sales of termiticide products were extensive, with sales in the US more than 
US$1 billion per annum and about $100 million in Australia.

One of Japan's biggest chemical makers (Sumitomo) has signalled an interest in the all-natural termite-killing insecticide 

could take a nice slice of a market!

The company statement highlighted that termites are a pest problem in most countries. Product toxicity and environmental contamination has meant that most effective products have now been banned or are severely restricted in their use, Therefore AP778 seems like a real winner


----------



## stefan (7 August 2004)

*Re: BPO Bioprospect*

That's old news. Based on this, the stock has doubled from where it was before. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## krisbarry (7 August 2004)

*Re: BPO Bioprospect*

Sure, I agree, old news and yes the stock has doubled after this news. Although look at the potential!

More trials are underway right now, so my tip would be to get in quick and buy stock at a bargain price of 8.9 cents, considering the stock when floated sold for 20 cents per share.

Stock prices have ranged from 3.5 to 15 over the past 52 weeks and as high as 38 cents in previous years


----------



## krisbarry (10 August 2004)

*Re: BPO Bioprospect*

Yes I was correct BPO is on the rise, check out ther next announcement regarding  its Hepatitis C Research


----------



## stefan (11 August 2004)

*Re: BPO Bioprospect*

krisbarry,

You can't proof your point, can you?
Just because it's going up a few fractions of a cent doesn't mean much. That news is just as good as saying nothing. There is nothing substantial in it that wasn't said before. 

As WayneL said before, it would appear that you're just trying to ramp the stock. But keep in mind that this board has only about 100 members. You'll be better off on hotcopper with your claims. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Porper (12 August 2004)

*Re: BPO Bioprospect*

Now then, just got into this share lark again, used to dabble back in  the UK 15 years ago and was looking for a good forum to get me started again.This is by far the best site, and I have been viewing as a guest for a while now. Anyway krisbarry's posts are also on the Hotcopper site (duplicated 100%),again with no facts to support his "buy" advice for BPO. However maybe worth doing my own research.


----------



## stefan (12 August 2004)

*Re: BPO Bioprospect*



> Anyway krisbarry's posts are also on the Hotcopper site (duplicated 100%),again with no facts to support his "buy" advice for BPO




Who would have thought...  

Welcome Porper! Yes, this is a nice forum. Still very small but with some interesting discussions going on. I used to be on hotcopper but I've never checked it again after joining here. I like the style and the type of discussion we have here.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## ekman (27 September 2006)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

BPO has only ONE product to reply on these days ie their termiticide. I have burnt my fingers by buying at $0.035. Stil hold 'em hoping against hope. Not sure whether to sell and invest in other sotck


----------



## daaussie (27 September 2006)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

I bought at 3.5 cents too! 
DOnt worry though, their announcement regarding further trials of the termite resistant product is coming soon.
I know that the first couple of screens with very low dilutions showed very good 100% effectiveness against termites, and the thing is, the substance is naturally occuring and non-toxic, compared to the toxic chemcials known and used today. so BPO has great potential.
Hold in there, you will be the anti-termite king!


----------



## ekman (27 October 2006)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

Daussie, hwat do u make of the recent announcement of the test results. I think it is quite positive as they are going ahead with commercialisation


----------



## daaussie (27 October 2006)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

The BPO announcement today was for a field trial of its naturally occuring non toxic chemical (called AP 778) which resists termites and can be easily added to wood.
Their 2 years of testing shows thorough and prolonged testing with great results, showing very low concentrates repel 100% termites, that the compound can easily be added to pine and other woods, and most importantly it is non-toxic to humans unlike anything else on the market. 
To me this will set the scene for a product which will take over the market because it has no competition.

Here is a sample of the ann:
BioProspect Limited (ASX: BPO) today advises that the field trial results for its natural termite product AP 778 have shown encouraging results for the protection of timber from termites after a two year assessment period.
As announced on 7 September 2006, the Narrandera field test site was uncovered following a 2-year assessment trial. The NSW State Forests’ site exposed timber treated with AP 778 to heavy termite pressure (Coptotermes acinaciformis) and was designed to evaluate and assess the following parameters:
· The minimum concentration of AP 778 required to show significant efficacy or repellancy on termites using basic laboratory generated formulations in treated radiata pine timber stakes.
· To provide a basis for commercial formulation work that delivers AP 778 into
commercially available timber product using economical and environmentally
friendly formulation additives.
· Determine any requirement for a co-formulant fungicide to protect commercial timber in Hazard Class 4 situations (ground contact) and to assess any fungicidal activity of AP 778.
· Assessment of any AP 778 leaching potential from timber exposed to the ground.

*The results after 2 years of assessment are summarised as follows:*
1. There was a strong trend for decreased timber damage with increasing AP 778 concentrations. Statistical analysis was conclusive and encouraging.
2. The highest concentration of AP 778 was at 1.14% and it performed significantly better than the solvent and control treatments up to and including 24 months in the field.
3. The basic laboratory formulation has held-up very well under tough conditions showing good penetration of AP 778 throughout the timber samples.

*Actions to be taken following analysis of results*· 
The company is currently in development agreement discussions with Australian formulation companies with the objective of them preparing specific formulations that will be able to carry AP 778 into commercial timber products. These formulations will then be subjected to bioassay testing.
· Completion of development agreements for ecological, toxicological, efficacy,
manufacturing and formulation work. Commencement of a data generation and commercialisation project designed to facilitate registration of Eremophilone Oil (AP 778) as a biologically derived Active
Constituent (AC) and three End Use Products (EUP’s) in Australia. The data will be generated and prepared in accordance with USA EPA and OECD protocols


----------



## white monkey (22 November 2006)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

hmmm, SP seems to have broken a little resistance this week.  Could something FINALLY be happening for BPO?


----------



## daaussie (22 November 2006)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

looks like BPO is going to do a bit of a run today!


----------



## daaussie (23 November 2006)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

 looks like BPO doing another run, today has bought out from 1.9 to 2.3 cents! and stable at 2.3 cents! looks like their projects have some good news ?!??!!!!


----------



## CanOz (23 November 2006)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				daaussie said:
			
		

> looks like BPO doing another run, today has bought out from 1.9 to 2.3 cents! and stable at 2.3 cents! looks like their projects have some good news ?!??!!!!




Somebody is picking off the sellers really quickly here. They're risking a speeding ticket, all this increase on no ann.

Cheers,


----------



## CanOz (23 November 2006)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

Well i'm out, can't be greedy


----------



## white monkey (23 November 2006)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

now THAT is some movement!


----------



## nizar (23 November 2006)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> Well i'm out, can't be greedy




Were you in this for a quickie, in at the open?
If you did, your a champion ! 
Thats a good effort.


----------



## CanOz (23 November 2006)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Were you in this for a quickie, in at the open?
> If you did, your a champion !
> Thats a good effort.




No Nizar, i bought in yesterday morning. After the close off the high yesterday i thought it might be a little while before it moved again. I like these little stocks that range for a while then, after a gradual increase in volume and price, breakout on no ann. I need more time to look for them though.

Cheers,


----------



## nizar (23 November 2006)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> No Nizar, i bought in yesterday morning. After the close off the high yesterday i thought it might be a little while before it moved again. I like these little stocks that range for a while then, after a gradual increase in volume and price, breakout on no ann. I need more time to look for them though.
> 
> Cheers,




Nice even better.


----------



## asx256 (23 November 2006)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

to me options(BPOOA) looks great. expires on june 07 current price 0.003! as for todays action well there is something up for sure. alot of people are waiting for some sort of news on deals with US companies in november   and d ecember.


----------



## white monkey (27 November 2006)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

nice announcement out today.  just picked myself up some of the juicy oppies at 0.004c. bargain!


----------



## paulrp0 (30 November 2006)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

where is this american interest? who is this american company and what are their shares worth ?possible buy out? what will this do to the share prices for bpo? i would love to hear what every one thinks for the near future and projected future concerning the prospect for bpo :aus:


----------



## ekman (1 December 2006)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				paulrp0 said:
			
		

> where is this american interest? who is this american company and what are their shares worth ?possible buy out? what will this do to the share prices for bpo? i would love to hear what every one thinks for the near future and projected future concerning the prospect for bpo :aus:



i bought share at avg of 3.2c.  I think the only good news at this stage is for the long term - nothing looks good for the short term. they do not have any plans for short term. their QCIDE product has been in at the bottom of barrel for years with not single major manuf showing interest in it as it is too difficult to produce. THe termiticte product looks good. In the annual presentation they have not mentioned whether they were successful in their appln for commercial ready grant. If you are looking for short term gains then this is not the company (at least these are my thoughts)


----------



## daaussie (9 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

BPO went from 2 to 3.1 cents in 1 hour today. That's 55% and we have a long time to go before end of trading!


----------



## Snakey (9 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				daaussie said:
			
		

> BPO went from 2 to 3.1 cents in 1 hour today. That's 55% and we have a long time to go before end of trading!




yes large volume... large increase and no announcement ....my favourite kind of stock


----------



## Snakey (9 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

trading halt
no reason given for trading activity


----------



## SevenFX (9 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				Snakey said:
			
		

> trading halt
> no reason given for trading activity




Standard Response
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070109/pdf/310fzdsnjb1c2x.pdf


----------



## Snakey (9 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> Standard Response
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070109/pdf/310fzdsnjb1c2x.pdf




yes tekmann
and a perfect close considering response


----------



## Snakey (9 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				Snakey said:
			
		

> yes tekmann
> and a perfect close considering response




thanks for heads up tek
looks like a rip snorter considering close  
brown bag parcel dispatch to your place tonight


----------



## daaussie (9 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

Check out that - 70% in a day. Close at 3.4 cents! - wish i had bought more today!
damn

Its going to be a big day tomorrow for BPO. I can tell. There is not much sell depth at all.


----------



## Snakey (9 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				daaussie said:
			
		

> Check out that - 70% in a day. Close at 3.4 cents! - wish i had bought more today!
> damn
> 
> Its going to be a big day tomorrow for BPO. I can tell. There is not much sell depth at all.




i bought enough 1mil at .0299
very very happy with my purchace


----------



## clowboy (9 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

well it just goes to show that being at home in front of the computer doesnt always mean you will get the trade.  I placed an order at 2.5 when it was trading at 2.4 but by the time I had completed it it was up at 2.6/2.7.  Thought about buying some at 2.7 but passed it up.  *sigh*  this will test me emotionally for the next few days, perhaps weeks if it continues upwards like it did today.  Can't believe the close given the response.


----------



## SevenFX (9 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				clowboy said:
			
		

> well it just goes to show that being at home in front of the computer doesnt always mean you will get the trade.  I placed an order at 2.5 when it was trading at 2.4 but by the time I had completed it it was up at 2.6/2.7.  Thought about buying some at 2.7 but passed it up.  *sigh*  this will test me emotionally for the next few days, perhaps weeks if it continues upwards like it did today.  Can't believe the close given the response.




Interesting to hear your thoughts clowboy,

IMO, Tis not so important what happened to you, Tis more important the way you handled it or the way you will.   

SevenFX


----------



## Sean K (9 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				Snakey said:
			
		

> i bought enough 1mil at .0299
> very very happy with my purchace



Snakey, please read this:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5293


----------



## Snakey (9 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Snakey, please read this:
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5293




kennas ..please read my past posts on this stock and you will find your reason for purchase.


----------



## nizar (9 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				clowboy said:
			
		

> well it just goes to show that being at home in front of the computer doesnt always mean you will get the trade.  I placed an order at 2.5 when it was trading at 2.4 but by the time I had completed it it was up at 2.6/2.7.  Thought about buying some at 2.7 but passed it up.  *sigh*  *this will test me emotionally for the next few days, perhaps weeks if it continues upwards like it did today. *  Can't believe the close given the response.




DONT LET IT.
Accept that these trades will happen.

And learn from the mistake, if in fact there was one.

Why did you hesitate?
If it was a valid reason then well done for sticking to the plan because maybe you are right 9/10 of the time but the 1/10 the stock goes to the moon. Who cares, you have to accept that this will happen, and guess what - it will happen again. But thats part of the game. Trading is all about probabilities.

Are you going to let this get you down?

DONT. Stay focussed. And theres always opportunities. And by staying focussed and sticking to the plan you have every chance of catching the next one.

All the best bro, chin up.


----------



## clowboy (9 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

tekmann,

Agree with you, still a learning curve learning how to deal with it though.

Nizar,

One can not control emotions, only deal with them as they arise in a different manner. (to the norm, or perhaps how they were last dealt with).  At the end of the day, the events of today have occurred and there is not much I can do about it.  Probably not all that much that I can learn from the experience either as at some point everything comes back to luck/what ifs/the market doing it's thing. -nothing really I could have done differently. Previously I was peeved that I missed JMS trade because I was at work, ironically I was not at work today and yet still missed the trade.  That was my main point.  In terms of it going up further, obviously the further it climbs the more depressing it becomes in that I missed the trade, but slowly I am overcoming this dilemma.  It helps with the number of trades you miss being at work - you get used to it.

Anyway, to all those that made a killing on this stock today, congrats, may the ride continue.


----------



## nizar (9 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				clowboy said:
			
		

> In terms of it going up further, obviously the further it climbs the more depressing it becomes in that I missed the trade, but slowly I am overcoming this dilemma.




My main point is that - it shouldnt ie. it shouldnt be depressing at all. Have no regrets. Condition yourself to deal with it and ull be the better trader for it. 

All the best.


----------



## SevenFX (9 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

There is *always* another trade tomorrow, and perhaps better still.

You may even trade this stock multiple times over.
Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## exberliner1 (9 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

clowboy...last week I typed in an order for BLTO at 1.5c....missed it....1.7c....missed it finally got some at 2.1c

They reached 10c....so my purchase price didn't really matter

If you believe they are going to move then a few tenths of a cent shouldn't make a difference to your decision to buy.

Anyway clowboy....have a look at the oppies tomorrow...BPOOA still give you the possibility of several hundred percent in gains if you can buy in the .006 - .008c range.

Goodluck

EB


----------



## clowboy (9 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> My main point is that - it shouldnt ie. it shouldnt be depressing at all. Have no regrets. Condition yourself to deal with it and ull be the better trader for it.
> 
> All the best.




Ahh but it is, saying it isnt is just lying, it is how you deal with it that matters, which is primaily 



			
				tekmann said:
			
		

> There is always another trade tomorrow, and perhaps better still.


----------



## krisbarry (9 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

BPO has a habit of pumping and dumping...this termite product has done very little in 3 years, except make the share price go south.

Testing, testing,testing thats is all they have ever done...no sales at all!

Good luck to holders, thats my 2 cents worth


----------



## daaussie (10 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

BPO is headed for a big day by the looks of that buy depth and very weak sell depth!


----------



## Snakey (10 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> BPO has a habit of pumping and dumping...this termite product has done very little in 3 years, except make the share price go south.
> 
> Testing, testing,testing thats is all they have ever done...no sales at all!
> 
> Good luck to holders, thats my 2 cents worth



once again stc you need to wind back your clock to buy some of these yesterday. 
pump and dump????....first you must pump before you can dump and this company has not had any recent ann.


----------



## Sean K (10 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

There will be some attention on this this morning but I must caution all new traders to tread lightly if entering a stock that has jumped 70% in a day on no announcement. More experienced traders will be trying to suck you in to buy this for the simple reason that they own it. 

This may well in fact open higher and run for a day os so more before it pulls back, but it will most likely pull back. The concern will always be buying at the top, only to see the experienced traders dump it on you.

As per the announcement by the company yesterday, they have no explanation for why the stock ran yesterday. Enough said.


----------



## Sean K (10 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> There will be some attention on this this morning but I must caution all new traders to tread lightly if entering a stock that has jumped 70% in a day on no announcement. More experienced traders will be trying to suck you in to buy this for the simple reason that they own it.
> 
> This may well in fact open higher and run for a day os so more before it pulls back, but it will most likely pull back. The concern will always be buying at the top, only to see the experienced traders dump it on you.
> 
> As per the announcement by the company yesterday, they have no explanation for why the stock ran yesterday. Enough said.



I will add to this, that any new people to this site should make your own judgement on who is purely ramping a stock for their own gain. There are many posters on here who provide valuable information and do identify stocks that are a genuine trading opportunity. Some people actually want you to make money too!! However, please use your judgement, and see through the cr@p! Often this only comes by making mistakes. Good luck!


----------



## greggy (10 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> I will add to this, that any new people to this site should make your own judgement on who is purely ramping a stock for their own gain. There are many posters on here who provide valuable information and do identify stocks that are a genuine trading opportunity. Some people actually want you to make money too!! However, please use your judgement, and see through the cr@p! Often this only comes by making mistakes. Good luck!



After 27 years trading experience, Kennas' advice is spot on. I try not to chase stocks after a strong rise like this. Good luck though to existing shareholders.
DYOR


----------



## dhukka (10 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				daaussie said:
			
		

> BPO is headed for a big day by the looks of that buy depth and very weak sell depth!




Theses are the kinds of comments that are standard on hotcopper and unfortunately seem to be on the increase on this board recently. That may give us a clue to the current state of the market. The opening depth on a stock that is trading at 3.4 cents is pretty meaningless it can change in a couple of seconds as seemingly big volumes get taken out. 

BPO may well have another good day today although my bet is that it will open strongly and then fall back as the profit takers move out of the stock and the suckers move in. Have a look at what happened to BLT yesterday and they actually had an announcement the day before of some substance. BPO got a speeding ticket yesterday afternoon and in reply said they had no news therefore there is a good chance they will get smacked today. The fact that we see run ups in prices like these on no news is an ominous sign that is eerily familiar to five years ago.


----------



## greggy (10 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				dhukka said:
			
		

> Theses are the kinds of comments that are standard on hotcopper and unfortunately seem to be on the increase on this board recently. That may give us a clue to the current state of the market. The opening depth on a stock that is trading at 3.4 cents is pretty meaningless it can change in a couple of seconds as seemingly big volumes get taken out.
> 
> BPO may well have another good day today although my bet is that it will open strongly and then fall back as the profit takers move out of the stock and the suckers move in. Have a look at what happened to BLT yesterday and they actually had an announcement the day before of some substance. BPO got a speeding ticket yesterday afternoon and in reply said they had no news therefore there is a good chance they will get smacked today. The fact that we see run ups in prices like these on no news is an ominous sign that is eerily familiar to five years ago.



I too would be cautious on this one.  Good luck to existing shareholders though.
DYOR


----------



## Snakey (10 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

yes i am a holder and yes i want others to make money
did you miss this one kennas???


----------



## Sean K (10 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				dhukka said:
			
		

> The fact that we see run ups in prices like these on no news is an ominous sign that is eerily familiar to five years ago.



Yes, I was there then and lost my pants, but not my house. Hence my caution to new punters here. 

There is definitely money to be made in this type of environment, but *the music does stop! *


----------



## greggy (10 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Yes, I was there then and lost my pants, but not my house. Hence my caution to new punters here.
> 
> There is definitely money to be made in this type of environment, but *the music does stop! *



BPO went up to 4.3c on a suckers rally, but has now fallen to 3.5c.
DYOR


----------



## ekman (10 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

i am a holder and you can see from my prev notes on this stock, i will caution others in going into this on no news. They had one apparently very good product many years back but has found not one pharma company willing to invest in that product
i am surprised that the company has nto gone broke in these years.
if anyone wants tobuy then i have got a few to sell at a low price of 4.5c


----------



## SevenFX (10 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				greggy said:
			
		

> BPO went up to 4.3c on a suckers rally, but has now fallen to 3.5c.
> DYOR




Sure agreed Greggy, 

But by contrast gdn, pmh, jms, mox, mls (my pick   ) gse and many others ran rally longer...


----------



## SevenFX (10 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				ekman said:
			
		

> if anyone wants tobuy then i have got a few to sell at a low price of 4.5c




Hi ekman This Is SevenFX   

I am interested, do you take Irak dollars, or worse still US dollars...  :


----------



## Sean K (10 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				ekman said:
			
		

> i am a holder and you can see from my prev notes on this stock, i will caution others in going into this on no news. They had one apparently very good product many years back but has found not one pharma company willing to invest in that product
> i am surprised that the company has nto gone broke in these years.
> if anyone wants tobuy then i have got a few to sell at a low price of 4.5c



LOL.

I think a better way of approaching these day trades is that if individuals feel compelled to say they are buying and selling, or are going to buy on open or close, or whatever, is to actually provide some reasoning behind your tactics, so that others can benefit. That's what this is all about.

So, a little bit of education on momentum or volume trading might be a case in point here. What exactly was the best time to buy this stock. Obviously before it jumped 80% yesterday, but after it's been identified as a breakout on massive volume, when do you buy in? 

On the previous close if it's strong on volume?
First up if you see there is massive volume and selling depth?
After the open once the stock settles?
Through the day identifying intraday support and resistance lines?

Then when do you sell? 

Just a snippet of education or trading methodologies here and there is better than just a one line 'bought 200K @ 0.023' etc....


----------



## Sean K (10 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> Sure agreed Greggy,
> 
> But by contrast gdn, pmh, jms, mox, mls (my pick   ) gse and many others ran rally longer...




Agree with both of you, but the days not over yet.......they'll probably come out with an ann now, LOL.


----------



## greggy (10 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> Sure agreed Greggy,
> 
> But by contrast gdn, pmh, jms, mox, mls (my pick   ) gse and many others ran rally longer...



Hi SevenFX,

Perhaps some stocks have more substance than others.  I've done some research on this one and feel that BPO doesn't have much going for it at this stage.  My favourite pick at present is YML (holding both shares and options). Its rally hopefully will last for a few more days at least.
DYOR


----------



## nizar (10 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> BPO has a habit of pumping and dumping...this termite product has done very little in 3 years, except make the share price go south.
> 
> Testing, testing,testing thats is all they have ever done...no sales at all!
> 
> Good luck to holders, thats my 2 cents worth




LOL what do you expect its a biotech. These sorts of companies make miners look as safe as cash!


----------



## SevenFX (10 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> These sorts of companies make miners look as safe as cash!




True...give me a penny miner anyday...

Tis not the Time/Cycle for Biotechs


----------



## Snakey (10 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

bpo still strong considering sell off
buyers wont leave this alone...i like it...still holding


----------



## canny (10 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

I guess anything's possible here- and in the case of a business deal, it's not market sensitive news until the signatures are on the papers.
Certainly had some very strong buying mixed in with the panic sells.My gut feeling says there could be something big in it.
I'll have to wait and see!


----------



## IGO4IT (11 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				canny said:
			
		

> I guess anything's possible here- and in the case of a business deal, it's not market sensitive news until the signatures are on the papers.
> Certainly had some very strong buying mixed in with the panic sells.My gut feeling says there could be something big in it.
> I'll have to wait and see!




I agree, usually there is no smoke without a fire, everyone's been talking about news to come out & the buys came in but no news as yet...who knows may be it's not far.

Without news, we've seen that it has potential to add on price fairly quickly, I don't know what will be the reaction if good news are to come up   

I hold small parcel ...... under the "just in case" category   

cheers,


----------



## Joe Blow (11 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

In reference to the deleted posts:

I don't think it is appropriate that rumours from un-named sources are posted on a public forum such as ASF. Especially when those rumours are supposedly sourced from inside the company itself.

Lets stick to public information, shall we?


----------



## Snakey (13 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

Still holding this one as price still increasing and volume still strong ...still have original holding and intend to hold medium term or untill trend in chart changes.


----------



## Snakey (15 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

Currently treating wood for termites is hazardous not only to termites but to any one and any thing that comes into contact with the wood because the wood is impregnated with arsenic.

This company has an alternative which is just as effective but also safe to the enviroment and people that handle the wood. The company has extensively tested this product (AP778) but it is not known to me if the tests are completed.

Getting rid of arsenic from treated pine would be like getting rid of asbestos from cement sheets.
DYOR good luck holders


----------



## paulrp0 (15 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*




			
				Snakey said:
			
		

> Currently treating wood for termites is hazardous not only to termites but to any one and any thing that comes into contact with the wood because the wood is impregnated with arsenic.
> 
> This company has an alternative which is just as effective but also safe to the enviroment and people that handle the wood. The company has extensively tested this product (AP778) but it is not known to me if the tests are completed.
> 
> ...




i am a carpenter by trade and i can tell you first hand; if working with treated hardwoods or pine the saw dust when you cut it gives you a very nasty rash, extremely itchy.

the possibilities are great if their product is up to it.

come on guys when is bpo going to make an announcement?
what is known, is there american interest on the table?
a question to those whom have been in this rollercoaster game for a while;
what is bpo stock price going to run to if they have a good announcement?


----------



## stiger (15 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

Sounds good I will keep a  watchful eye on this .Arsenic laced timber is not pleasant to work with .Cheers


----------



## Ken (17 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

i have been researching, and noticed big spikes in a lot of small biotechs..

be very careful i think.

looks like some day traders are rushing through companies....


if you look at the long term charts the risers are very small but percentage wise people are still making big profits.

i'd just be watchful...


----------



## brickwalls (31 January 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				Ken said:
			
		

> i have been researching, and noticed big spikes in a lot of small biotechs..
> 
> be very careful i think.
> 
> ...





Hmmm! researching charts is one thing - researching the who what & when fundamentals is the key.  BPO has significant upside product potential, but your are right the day & 20 minute traders give this stock a whipping.  I'm looking forward to when the AP778 R&D cycle is fulfilled and the dust has settled that the % of profit will rule it out for the day trades.  While its a penny stock the ride will sure to be bummmmpy - unless your prepared to stick it in the bottom draw and wait for the inevitable [IMSEO].


----------



## speves (9 February 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

Anyone got any insight into what happened with BPO today?  A sudden and rapid run to 40c followed by an immediate trading halt.....


----------



## namkey (9 February 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				speves said:
			
		

> Anyone got any insight into what happened with BPO today?  A sudden and rapid run to 40c followed by an immediate trading halt.....




Freak me out... he means 4c, not 40c.


----------



## speves (9 February 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

oooops....apologies....wishful thinking perhaps...or maybe a premonition for next week


----------



## paulrp0 (12 February 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

BPO has announced a share placement to raise $1,008,000. 
1:1 free attaching option at 2.4 cents per share.
exercisable at 5cents on or before 31 march 2010.

can someone please explain what implications this has for shares currently sitting at .037 with bids up to .045

what does it all mean for BPO HOLDERS?

THEY ARE RAISING MONEY AND GOING TO PRODUCE THEIR PRODUCT??MONEY??


----------



## ekman (13 February 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				paulrp0 said:
			
		

> BPO has announced a share placement to raise $1,008,000.
> 1:1 free attaching option at 2.4 cents per share.
> exercisable at 5cents on or before 31 march 2010.
> 
> ...




The company has another 5cent options coming up in June. This announcement looks like they do not expect them to be exercised - no way with the way things are going now. So instead of ending up with no cash in hand this is another crafty cunning way of raising moneys. IMHO the sp is going to tank


----------



## exberliner1 (22 February 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

Interesting action in BPO and BPOOA today...

There is an Ann. due any day now and we had the following

Heads + 23%

Oppies +50%

The following large trades....

Heads

10:20:58 - 840,625 at 3.2 - $26,900

10:21:14 - 1,243,375 at 3.2 - $39,788

10 :38:13 - 576,625 at 3.6 - $20,758

12:53:29 - 1,981,896 at 3.6 and 3.7 - $72,340 approx

Oppies

12:54:09 1,881,329 at .005, .006 & .007 - $12,000 approx

worth putting on the watchlist and jumping on board if it continues...

EB


----------



## lamborghini (26 February 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

It is a smart move and clever way to raise funds without effecting Market Cap (unless price goes above 5c - and lets hope it does for you and me) Maybe worth buying a few options too!

Interest is starting to build in this stock this year and it seems someone has been accumulating it from the start of this year!

I like it regardless and I'll hang around for the ride! It seems relatively cheap below 0.043c but once it breaks .04c who knows how high it will go?

Its products are going in the right direction!


----------



## exberliner1 (5 March 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

It might be worh putting BPO on your watchlist for tomorrow whatever the market does.

The ASX was down 132 points today.

BPO up 17% - 3.4c
BPOOA up 75% 0.7c

An announcement following on from last week's somewhat positive release concerning Termoline is rumoured. 

Today it closed at the high with 10mn shares traded....I would suggest that someone knows something - any stocks that spend all day going up in a market like today's deserve watching.

Anyone on ASF know anything??

EB



3.4c


----------



## canny (6 March 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

Volume and buying to close up 17% yesterday augers well for news soon. The market was very red, and this was a stand out green.

Once the termilone is commercial, I'm seeing a potential dollar stock as it will be absolutely invaluable to the building industry.

Maybe the ann that seems due will short track it to commercial production.

BPO for my money has great potential, and the BPOOA's may offer massive leverage in any good news situation.


----------



## exberliner1 (6 March 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

agreed Canny.....2mn oppies bought already this morning and whole levels being taken out in big chomps.

Wel.....I'm on board but I wish I know what the buyers seem to know...

EB


----------



## canny (7 March 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

exb, I doubt it'll be too long before we find out.  

Constantly rising price and big buyers, along with increased volume and a 17% rise on the day when the ASX fell dramatically all tell me news can't be too far away.

Chart looks primed for breakout too, and if the flag pennant goes to breakout, then 5.8c appears to be the first target.

Quality projects and a lot of 'behind closed door scurrying' are signalling that something is happening here - I'm really lookig forward to finding out if they are fast tracking one of their projects. Maybe something even better?
Here's hoping!!


----------



## constable (9 March 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

Strong recovery after dipping to .032 with strong depth again.


----------



## exberliner1 (10 March 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

I have posted some more detailed posts about BPO than this one

but...

Serious buying this afternoon plenty of 1mn+ bids going through

Ann. imminent .....

Put BPO on the watchlist  the oppies are only 0.008 (5c strike) against the heads at 3.6c  ...nice leverage.

You have been warned...

And yes I do hold some but bought much cheaper than the current prices....but there is still a lot more to come based upon recent buying action.

EB


----------



## hector (15 March 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



			
				exberliner1 said:
			
		

> I have posted some more detailed posts about BPO than this one
> 
> but...
> 
> ...





This stock broke through 4c on 12th March with high volume. It looks like a nice ascending triangle and today has opened higher than close of past 2 weeks.


----------



## lamborghini (15 March 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

I got onboard as an ascending triangle back a while.

It is definately looking classic at the moment.

And where there's smoke ...........

The company would benefit if the price goes to .05c before June. They have options expiring in June from memory. Not likely to be exercised if it doesn't go past .05c before then...  It can make it easily if good announcements are coming soon.


----------



## lamborghini (20 March 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

 

Volume slowly building again!

Steady on low volume.  Will next Volume spike send it past .4 or .5c ?


----------



## kevro (13 April 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

We have a trading halt for Friday the 13th. Should be good news judging by the buying frenzy on Thursday. Leaking info badly by the looks of it.


----------



## pacer (13 April 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

Is there a connection to SLA...both in trading halt for 4 days today.


----------



## daaussie (15 April 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

BPO is looking good, the winning news I have been waiting for 2 years for hopefully!

Interesting about the coincidence with SLA which currently is at 80 cents, wonder if they offering BPO a deal?
Good news for holders of BPO at 4 cents if that's so.

there must be some people out there that know something /

please do tell its killing me.


----------



## pacer (16 April 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

Announcement out.

Seems someone was right....sounds like a good deal for both companies.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (16 April 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



pacer said:


> Announcement out.
> 
> Seems someone was right....sounds like a good deal for both companies.





Yeah ... interesting to see SLA got a boost of 12% and BPO dropped 12%.  Guess the news wasn't exciting enough for BPO holders?  Anybody got any thoughts?

I got stopped out on a similar move, with a similar value ann on SLX late Feb.
Only to see the price almost double shortly after  
Although the move down today had significant volume ... the fundamentals still look good to me for BPO and it hasn't broken the underlying trend support.  If it breaks the current large consolidation, its got a great target, so I'm still holding.


----------



## pacer (16 April 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

I don't hold BPO, wish I had a spare $5k, but I suppose I actually will now technically hold BPO I suppose.
BPO holders should be happy with the deal, just look where SLA is heading.....expect similar spectacular rises I would hope once the ball gets rolling and BPO proves up some products....it'll obviously help the SLA SP aswell.

I don't know if the technology will be applied to any other plants in the near future and I suspect the technology to make thier own bioeffectives may not be given to BPO, just the raw product.

Exciting times ahead for both companies IMO.


----------



## pacer (17 April 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

Looks like BPO is making for a breakout alert.

Ascending triangle has finally broken on the back of the deal with SLA.

BPO options are also now in the money at this stage....congratulations all holders.

Would have jumped on but it looks like NMS will be asking for some $$ off me tomorrow in a capital raising.

Grabbing SLA's coat tails is the best thing to happen for BPO....IMO


----------



## marklar (17 April 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



pacer said:


> BPO options are also now in the money at this stage



...just  I'm surprised they didn't get much attention given the volume of support the shares got after lunch.


> ....congratulations all holders.



thanks, makes me look like a genius for picking up some oppies about 3 hours before the trading halt  

I'd be happy just to see support set close to 5c over the coming few weeks, biotechs seem to be a bugger to pick what they're going to do... actually I'm going to go out on a limb here and say "based on it's last jump in January, half the length of today's white candle will become support, half it's length again will become resistance" so that's roughly 4.5 and 5.6.

Now watch it retrace tomorrow and make me look silly 

m.


----------



## pacer (19 April 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

Post a bit more and show the good points of this joint venture........who cares though...it's not gonna be the rampers who make these two companies...it's the next few  anns that will pull up a bit of notice....got no more $$ for sla unless I dump my NWR and that aint happening.....too much support there......anyone want a used housewife and a couple of screamin' kids..go to E-Bay   they're gonna be for sale soon....lol........


----------



## semtar (20 April 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

Hey Pacer,or anyone.A question about the options.They have a excise price of 0.05c 30th June.Firstly,what price should the heads be to make them viable,and secondly,does the excise price include or exclude the original purchase price.Having a little trouble getting my head around the option side of things and really appreciate any feedback...steve


----------



## nizar (20 April 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



semtar said:


> Hey Pacer,or anyone.A question about the options.They have a excise price of 0.05c 30th June.Firstly,what price should the heads be to make them viable,and secondly,does the excise price include or exclude the original purchase price.Having a little trouble getting my head around the option side of things and really appreciate any feedback...steve




Heads at 5c makes the options in the money.
Price of options + price of conversion (should) = price of FPOs.


----------



## daaussie (23 April 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

THis stock doing so well now. See - I told you so.
Wait till their termite buster news comes out... 

i think this rise is showing that its somehow worked...
maybe?

I have waited a long time for this...


----------



## rocka1 (17 May 2007)

*BPO - Bioprospect Limited*

Hi all looks like theirs no thread for this one, im hoping a few members might have some info on this one, ive noticed volume over 35million today price currently .054 i cannot find any up to date media releases  last one was annual meeting 9 may, info would be appreciated , cheers ps dyor


----------



## Sweet Synergy (18 July 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

Looking like its gunna go today!  big vol just under resistance .... SLA coming out of trading holt today


----------



## motion (18 July 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

Yep Just watching this now... SLA have done well so now BPO should run of the back of this today already up 8%


----------



## hector (18 July 2007)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

Yep, got into BPO mid-February. Seems to jump up every 3 months. Always optomistic - will hold as long as this continues.


----------



## brickwalls (5 December 2007)

*BPO - BioProspect Limited*

This sleeper is stirring out of hibernation.

Why:
See the latest AGM presentation and commentary.
http://www.bioprospect.com/news_asx.html

Testing and certification still being undertaken - but production/commercialisation processes being pursued in parallel [due to strong confidence in T&C results - Termoline certification has since been escalated].  

Bottom draw issue - maybe but profit horizon close and SP gains closer than that.


----------



## brickwalls (16 October 2009)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



JetDollars said:


> Has anyone seen BPO skyrocket today?




Been a while coming - but good and more importantly solid news should now flow.  After Eremophilone [Termilone base oil] gets its anticipated approvals,  product won't be far off the market, as R&D is running ahead of approval milestones [due to absolute confidence after trials and tests].  So it will be a matter of harvest and fraction Eremophilone for Termilone suite production.  

ReGen products into China I consider is a side show to Termilone but should be a quick and conststant cash spinner if it comes off.

Husbandry based Bioeffective product progress is an unknown ATM, but trial reports are positive so far.  

Today should be just the begining.


----------



## jalicia18 (22 November 2010)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

BioProspect exists! through a desire and capability to satisfy a growing market place that demands safer products that have been proven and registered under internationally recognized practices...


----------



## dhukka (22 November 2010)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*



jalicia18 said:


> BioProspect exists! through a desire and capability to satisfy a growing market place that demands safer products that have been proven and registered under internationally recognized practices...




Must be tired after all that copying and pasting, you missed half the sentence this time round.


----------



## jtl (2 December 2010)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

Hmm.. BPO is another on my cheap pick watchlist. I don't think it is an undervalue stock anymore even even if it goes and stay at 0.5c based on the total numbers of shares issued and the snail pace progress of their lines of products research and commercialisation which at present bring nothing to the company and shareholders' value.


----------



## jtl (7 February 2011)

*Re: BPO - BioProspect Limited*

This is becoming a boring non day trading stock and has been for a while now. The cash flow is getting lower and the waiting of their product trails get ever longer.... Would be surprise that its share price will go south all the way to 0.005 in couple of months.

Ok having said the above, someone chance to read this might try to prop it up again.. lol


----------



## System (6 December 2014)

On December 1st, 2014, Bioprospect Limited (BPO) changed its name and ASX code to Medibio Limited (MEB).


----------



## Darc Knight (10 December 2018)

Today's biggest loser, down 40%

https://www.asx.com.au/asx/share-price-research/company/MEB


----------



## greggles (1 July 2019)

MEB up a huge 188.9% to 2.6c today after announcing that it has signed a commercial agreement with Compass Group PLC to begin the first of two programs of its corporate health product, ilumen™.

No mention in today's announcement abut possible revenue from this deal. I think the size of the share price jump is solely related to the size of Compass Group PLC, which the announcement describes as "_the world's leading food service provider which employs or engages 600,000 people and generates annual revenues of£23.2Billion._"

Looking at the MEB chart, this company is a good candidate for The bottom is in! thread. A shocker of a 12 months to be sure, but is this announcement a sign of better days to come? Or MEB's dead cat bounce moment?


----------



## Sean K (1 July 2019)

greggles said:


> MEB up a huge 188.9% to 2.6c today after announcing that it has signed a commercial agreement with Compass Group PLC to begin the first of two programs of its corporate health product, ilumen™.



 Hey greg, I think the agreement is just for Compass staff to be crash test dummies for the ilumen app. I've had a look back through their history and what they're trying to do and I question the efficacy of their product. Testing mental health disorders through heart rate alone doesn't pass the sniff test to me. But, with Michael Phelps on the board they should all be pretty good swimmers I guess.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (1 July 2019)

kennas said:


> Hey greg, I think the agreement is just for Compass staff to be crash test dummies for the ilumen app. I've had a look back through their history and what they're trying to do and I question the efficacy of their product. Testing mental health disorders through heart rate alone doesn't pass the sniff test to me. But, with Michael Phelps on the board they should all be pretty good swimmers I guess.



Yeh it's complete bullsh1t.  Just another bit of research with no real life meaning or application.  Goes to show that TA/momentum rules over FA in the short term.  Sometimes I wish I could short these biotech companies.


----------



## greggles (2 July 2019)

kennas said:


> Hey greg, I think the agreement is just for Compass staff to be crash test dummies for the ilumen app. I've had a look back through their history and what they're trying to do and I question the efficacy of their product. Testing mental health disorders through heart rate alone doesn't pass the sniff test to me. But, with Michael Phelps on the board they should all be pretty good swimmers I guess.




Yeah, I'm pretty skeptical as well and their chart is simply horrific. I note they're down to 2.1c this morning from 2.6c when I posted yesterday so I reckon that yesterday's brief share price jump enabled some punters to make a quick exit.

That's the thing with stocks with charts like this one, any share price increase is going to be met with waves of selling as people take the opportunity to exit the stock. 

Think this one will be back under 2c shortly.


----------



## greggles (19 July 2019)

greggles said:


> Think this one will be back under 2c shortly.




Well back under 2c it went, bottoming out at 1.1c a couple of days ago. But MEB is off and running again today after the company announced that it has signed a second commercial agreement with Compass Group PLC for its corporate health product, ilumen™. This agreement relates to a second pilot in their Offshore and Remote Division.

Again, there is no mention of possible future revenue so it all seems a little pie-in-the-sky but nonetheless MEB is up a whopping 141.7% to 2.9c today after the announcement. Volume is strong with over 60 million shares traded.


----------



## Tumbarumba (29 August 2019)

Down to 1.2c on back of recent 1c raise (with 3c options attached) raising $4m with Mkt Cap only $3.5m.
And with major Board restructure and 3 new key appointments signalling a new direction for their health technology products it only needs a minor positive announcement to take off. Profit taking from SPP must be about over too. My tip in September comp.


----------



## Tumbarumba (3 September 2019)

I have been misled by Yahoo, Market Cap is substantially more than$3.5m. Latest “substantial holder” announcement quotes 25m
Shareholding as being 2.51% of shares on issue making Market Cap around $13m which is much more than cash backing not less


----------



## Tumbarumba (30 September 2019)

The annual 2019 report just released makes bleak reading. The only reason I tip it is that the major recent reorganisation has introduced talented people whose remuneration depends on share price appreciation and from a base of 1.2c, the % gain could be good. Disclosure, I do not own and am unlikely ever to, which is another reason it may do well.


----------

